# Autotrail Cheyenne Flourescent Habitation Lights



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

Help please. Our Autotrail Cheyenne 840d has 6 fluorescent tubes in the habitation area above the cupboards. Access is ridiculously tight with my hands and it is almost impossible to change the tubes. 
We currently have 2 not working and 2 looking very dim. I have however managed to try all 4 defective ones with new tubes but to no effect or improvement which leads me to believe either I just cannot get the new tube in correctly (it's just a push and turn fit) or the light fittings themselves are defective.
Does anybody know how to remove the fitting? It looks as though they just push out from within the cupboard as can't feel any screws. I'm reluctant to have a real go in case this is not the case and I do some damage. I can't actually see the unit because it's hidden behind a pelmet and the space between pelmet and ceiling is les than 2 inches. I would provide a photograph but because of it's position cant' do.
All help gratefully received
Clive


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

had the same problem with a previous Dakota. The fittings are held in with (very) adhesive pads. I also found it very difficult to get replacement tubes in. 

In the end I gave up and fitted LED strips, 4 for a tenner off flea bay, much less power drain and better light.


----------



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Mr plod!

Had same idea but just wanted to make sure I wasn't being a plonker. Found the lights on ebay and a post on how to fit them.
Many thanks


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree with Mr Plodd. Replaced my own with LED strips. Yes it is difficult to access but they will just pull of with a bit of tugging  



Trevor


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

Another vote for led strips from fleabay. I used the soft (or is it warm?) white which the mem sahib approves of. We've got a bright white one over the hob and it's great for cooking but a bit harsh for ambient lighting. Can't remember the length of the roll but it did both sides with a bit left over. 5m I guess.

I prised the old units off with a very thin flexible scraper. As mentioned it's quite robust double sided tape and doesn't give up easily. Start at the end away from the electronics and it seemed easier. 

I was a bit concerned about the longevity of the led strip so bought some 15mm x 10mm aluminium angle from Homebase. They've got a rack in the DIY section for hobbyists with all sorts of profiles. I bonded the led strip to lengths of angle same length as the old strip lights and attached them above the pelmet with Velcro pads. That way if any led's fail I can replace the relevant section easily. 18 months on though they're still going strong.

I've got a photo of the made up lights but unfortunately I'm not at home just now. Sorry.


----------



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks AndyCap - some good info there. I've decided LED lights are the way to go and a permanent solution to a bad design- photo would be nice just to see how you've done it. 

Clive


----------

